# Quedarse dormido/a



## chica_f

Buenos días,
Como puedo decir "Anoche me quedé dormido/a" en portugués?

Cuál es la palabra correcta para decir "quedarse dormido"?


----------



## Vanda

Bom dia,
Faço alguma confusão com certos tempos verbais no espanhol, mas acho que é
'fiquei dormindo à noite'.
'


----------



## Carfer

_


chica_f said:



			Buenos días,
Como puedo decir "Anoche me quedé dormido/a" en portugués?

Cuál es la palabra correcta para decir "quedarse dormido"?
		
Click to expand...


'Adormecer', 'deixar-se dormir'._


----------



## xiskxisk

deixei-me dormir


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, "adormecer_" _é formal, mas possível. _"_Deixar-se dormir_" _não se usa. É mais provável ouvir "cair no sono", "pegar no sono" ou "acabar dormindo":

_Ontem caí no sono lendo um livro.
Peguei no sono durante a explicação.
O filme estava bom, mas acabei dormindo antes do final._

E para o sentido de _"me quedé dormido esta mañana"_:
_
Hoje dormi demais.
Perdi a hora de manhã.
Acordei tarde demais.
Não consegui acordar de manhã.
Fiquei dormindo de manhã. _(como a Vanda sugeriu acima)


----------



## gato radioso

Fiquei adormecido ontem à noite?


----------



## patriota

gato radioso said:


> Fiquei adormecido ontem a noite?


O verbo "adormecer" é usado sozinho e na voz ativa: "adormeci ontem *à* noite [enquanto lia/via TV etc.]".


----------



## gato radioso

patriota said:


> O verbo "adormecer" é usado sozinho e na voz ativa: "adormeci ontem *à* noite [enquanto lia/via TV etc.]".


Obrigado! 
Acho que aquí misturei com o espanhol onde:
_Dormir, dormirse _é o simples facto de adormecer, sem connotações, porque é a hora apropiada, ou porque estás como sono, ou porque estás na cama.
_Quedarse dormido _tem outra connotação. Pode significar o mesmo, mas muitas vezes usamos esta expressão para significar quando adormeces num momento em que não querias dormir ou num lugar não apropiado para isto, porque estás muito cansado, ou estás a ver um filme/ler um livro maçador, ou porque o alarme não funcionou... e assim ficas dormido num cinema, no trabalho, num autocarro, numa visita.
Acho então que em português se diz "adormecer" e chega para todas as possibilidades.


----------



## patriota

gato radioso said:


> Pode significar o mesmo, mas muitas vezes usamos esta expressão para significar quando adormeces num momento em que não querias dormir ou num lugar não apropiado para isto, porque estás muito cansado, ou estás a ver um filme/ler um livro maçador, ou porque o alarme não funcionou... e assim ficas dormido num cinema, no trabalho, num autocarro, numa visita.


A sua explicação é útil para esclarecer ainda mais a expressão para outras pessoas, mas eu já tinha lido esta outra concisa definição antes de publicar e abordei as duas possibilidades na minha primeira resposta. Veja meu _post _novamente. O primeiro grupo de exemplos serve para  _"dormirse", _e o segundo, para "_dormir en exceso". "_Adormecer" tem o primeiro significado ("começar a dormir"), mas não o segundo.

E, insisto, "ficar dormido", com particípio, não é gramatical em nenhuma variante do português. Existe com o gerúndio, normal no Brasil: "ficar dormindo" (continuar a dormir; não prestar atenção a algo); e com a perífrase verbal, comum em Portugal: "ficar a dormir" (continuar a dormir; passar a noite a dormir nalgum lugar). Um exemplo do último caso:


			
				http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/49039/atentados_de_paris_ainda_marcam_dia_a_dia_dos_franceses said:
			
		

> “Eu estava na casa de um amigo, onde fiquei a dormir, porque não se sabia bem o que se estava a passar e havia notícias de tiroteios ao pé da minha casa”, recorda o português.



Como estuda o português ibérico, pode dizer "adormeci/deixei-me dormir a ver televisão" e "não ouvi o despertador, continuei a dormir".


----------



## gato radioso

Fantástico! Muito obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## cordobes82

Gato, "quedarse dormido" é uma expressao que nao existe em portugues. É muito coloquial, por tanto nao diria "adormeci vendo televisao". Eu diria "cai no sono vendo tv" ou simplesmente "dormi quando via tv".


----------



## gato radioso

cordobes82 said:


> Gato, "quedarse dormido" é uma expressao que nao existe em portugues. É muito coloquial, por tanto nao diria "adormeci vendo televisao". Eu diria "cai no sono vendo tv" ou simplesmente "dormi quando via tv".



Sim, já vi que soa muito _"portuñol" . _Suponho no entanto, que se a dissese, as pessoas entenderiam; mas já se vê que, ainda nos contextos mais simples, as línguas são ricas e cheias de nuances!


----------



## patriota

Escutariam como "fiquei dormindo" e entenderiam com o sentido que já expliquei ("continuei a dormir" ou "fiquei distraído").


----------

